
Migrating my blog to https was the biggest mistake financially - tobltobs
http://www.liberiangeek.net/2015/09/migrating-my-blog-to-https-was-the-biggest-mistake-financially/
======
tobltobs
Thats an older blog entry, but with the recent "Google will shame non SSL
sites" it might be useful to consider his experience.

Also a worthwile read:
[https://support.google.com/adsense/answer/10528?hl=en](https://support.google.com/adsense/answer/10528?hl=en)

------
dazc
I saw a slight drop in adsense earnings too but nowhere near the percentage
cited here.

The search result benefit is slight but once a critical mass of sites have
made the switch I think Google will start turning the dial up.

~~~
tobltobs
Like always with adsense it will depend on your typical user and thereby on
the advertisers. Advertisers targeting more sophisticated users will rather
provide SSL enabled ads than advertiser targeting the "get rich quick"
audience for example.

